# Up on new server



## pjk (Aug 5, 2008)

We're back up again, and now on the new server. 

Please let me know if you experience any timeouts, or errors.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 6, 2008)

the server transfer was hell for me . i was refreshing the page every ten minutes 
the system works just as well as far as i see

edit: i just changed my signature and its not working. does the server change have anything to do with that? (just a thought)

edit 2: oh wow it works on my new posts, and my old posts stay the same. is that normal?


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 6, 2008)

This works really fine, I got the page up a soon as I click the link, no timeouts at all so far.



nitrocan said:


> the server transfer was hell for me . i was refreshing the page every ten minutes



It was raining all day yesterday and I had nothing to do but cubing. I think I saw that transfer info like 20 times


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> edit: i just changed my signature and its not working. does the server change have anything to do with that? (just a thought)


Hmmm.....what problem occurs when you try editing? I just tested it and it works fine for me.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 6, 2008)

i changed my signature, but it only works on my new posts. look at my old post and theres no signature.


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2008)

Did you ever have the box "Show Signature" checked when you made the post? If you're signature was blank, the default may be to have it un-checked.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 6, 2008)

shouldnt the signature apply to all my posts?


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2008)

The signature only shows up if you have the box checked, which is checked by default for everyone who has filled out their signatures.


----------



## tim (Aug 7, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> shouldnt the signature apply to all my posts?



No, your signature is saved with each post you submit. That's the reason why your old posts don't have a signature.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

Everything seems to work faster as before and no time-outs at all!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm still getting timeouts.
But, I've heard talk that this is a Firefox 3 issue... so it may be because of that.


----------



## genwin (Aug 11, 2008)

since the server change, i can only access the site using a proxy.. Any tips??


----------



## pjk (Aug 11, 2008)

What happens otherwise (if you don't use a proxy)? Almost sounds like your internet settings or your ISP.


----------



## genwin (Aug 11, 2008)

Its always address not found... but i didn't have any problems before though... could be the ISP, i never changed anything on my internet settings....i thought the site was still down after the 24 hour period, so i decided to use a proxy.. been using one ever since...

edit: no access on 3 browsers... fine with zendproxy on FF though..


----------



## pjk (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm guessing it is your ISP blocking it. You should try on another computer using the same ISP and see what happens.


Anyone else experience this problem?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes. From work, I am now always routed to the old machine (the one with the message saying it will be down for 24 hours). From home, I can get on here fine.


----------



## pjk (Aug 14, 2008)

That is quite wierd. I looked over the server and also had someone else test it from different locations and there were no problems. You guys seem to be having a massive propagation delay. Who is your ISP?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2008)

Mine just started working again today. It worked for a few hours about a week ago, but then quit working again. Hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## pjk (Aug 14, 2008)

It must have been a propagation delay then. I'm wondering why it was so long for you guys.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2008)

The problem is back again. Must be multiple machines providing DNS, and one of them isn't updating properly. Or something.


----------



## pjk (Aug 15, 2008)

So on one machine you are seeing the error message stating that the forum will be down for 24 hours, and on another the forum is running fine?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

pjk said:


> So on one machine you are seeing the error message stating that the forum will be down for 24 hours, and on another the forum is running fine?



I see both messages from the same computer, depending on the time of day. I'm not sure what machine the DNS lookup is coming from, but I'm figuring that sometimes it's a DNS provider that hasn't updated, and other times it's a DNS provider that has updated. Anyway, it's all working right now.


----------



## pjk (Aug 15, 2008)

That is really odd. According to this, it is resolving fine. Keep me updated on what times of the day it goes on and off.


----------



## genwin (Aug 15, 2008)

If its an ISP problem(well i think it is), is there anything that i can do? I am using proxies to access this site and another site(learncpp).


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2008)

Many ISPs, especially those running braindead Windows servers, do not properly observe DNS TTL when they cache DNS entries. If you can narrow it down to a particular offending resolver, you can contact your ISP and have them flush their DNS cache.


----------



## Todd (Aug 16, 2008)

Server is much faster than before!


----------

